
SpaceX to fly two tourists around the Moon in 2018 (2017) - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/39113652
======
lifeisstillgood
So this seems to have been written in 2017. Curiously I don't remember this at
the time. It clearly seems very ambitious - but is an insight to the role of
sales and reality I think.

